# APC battery backup scrapping



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You should be able to find a new battery.
Other then that - no "user, serviceable" parts inside.
Also, if you're going to dispose of the battery take it to a recycling center -
don't send it to a "land-fill"! 

rossfingal


----------



## aslipscomb (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, don't worry, it will go to a recycling center. We just bought a newsier battery backup. I was just going to see if I can make a few $$ by taking it apart and getting the copper or whatever valuable items might be inside. Thanks so much for your reply though.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

Those use alarm-type batteries. You can get those on E_bay from $10.00 to $20.00. I just had to replace one myself. Don't trash the thing when all it most likely needs is a new battery.

Good luck


----------

